# how to flash the ui after the base



## goodpunk6 (Dec 19, 2011)

I keep bootlooping after attempting to flash the UI. So after I flash kinetix final I load up rom manager pro and select wipe data and cache and wipe dalvik. It installs and boot loops everytime. What do I need to do to get this working? should I just boot into clockwork and try to install that way? and if so, what needs to be removed?


----------



## scottpole (Sep 11, 2011)

After you install kinetix boot up, then flash the pax, don't wipe data and flash the pax.

Sent from my XT875 using Tapatalk


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Moved to general. Please use development sections for releases only.


----------



## ddemlong (Aug 24, 2011)

Dont use ROM manager, use CWM. After I flash the base I immediately go back into CWM and flash the Xoom/GB/ de blur or what ever and it boots. I never have had good luck with ROM manager. The boot may take 2-5 min but it does boot. How long was it sitting there for?


----------

